# La ram non si svuota mai [RISOLTO]

## klaimath

mmm forse ho fatto qualche macello.

dunque il problema è che ogni volta che lancio un applicazione (qulsiasi essa sia) o apro un sito o compilo qualcosa la quantità di memoria libera diminuisce ... e questo mi pare logico ...

il problema è che quando l'applicazione termina la memoria rimane occupata.

ad esempio:

avvio il pc, parte kde e inizio a lavorare con 890MB liberi. 

apro firefox e diventano 880MB liberi (è solo un esempio), lancio Kuroo e diventano 870 liberi, compilo un prg qualsiasi e diventano 250MB liberi e così via fino a 0MB liberi e mi tocca riavviare.

nel kernel ho compilato le seguentii voci

```

[ ] Symmetric multi-processing support                                                                     

Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)  --->                                                            

Processor family (586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX)  --->                                                      

[ ] Generic x86 support                                                                                   

[*] HPET Timer Support      

Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))  --->                                                                          

[*] Preempt The Big Kernel Lock                                                                            

[ ] Local APIC support on uniprocessors                                                                     

[ ] Machine Check Exception                                                                                

< > Toshiba Laptop support                                                                                

< > Dell laptop support                                                                                

[*] Enable X86 board specific fixups for reboot                                                             

< > /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support                                                

<M> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support                                                       

<M> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support                                                            

Firmware Drivers  --->                                                                                

High Memory Support (4GB)  --->                                                                      

Memory model (Flat Memory)  --->                                                                       

[*] Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem                                                           

[ ] Math emulation                                                                                        

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                                                               

[ ] Boot from EFI support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                               

[*] Use register arguments                                                                                 

[*] Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode                                                     

Timer frequency (1000 HZ)  --->                                                                      

[ ] kexec system call (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                       

[ ] kernel crash dumps (EXPERIMENTAL) 

```

che sia la flat memory ?

Vuoi che ne pensate ?

P.S. ho fatto una ricerca senza trovare altri post su questo argomento. Se per caso ci sono e mi sono sfuggiti basta che mettiate il link.

Saluti

AdrianoLast edited by klaimath on Mon Sep 11, 2006 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. dipende dal gestore della memoria di Linux

è tutto normale

----------

## klaimath

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> no. dipende dal gestore della memoria di Linux
> 
> è tutto normale

 

come tutto normale ? non mi era mai capitato di dover riavviare il pc 3 volte in un giorno

----------

## tizio

se vuoi approfondire l'argomento...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=152551

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-185629-highlight-liberare+ram.html

----------

## klaimath

 *tizio wrote:*   

> se vuoi approfondire l'argomento...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=152551
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-185629-highlight-liberare+ram.html

 

asd mi erano sfuggiti. denghiù 

Adriano

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *klaimath wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   no. dipende dal gestore della memoria di Linux
> 
> è tutto normale 
> 
> come tutto normale ? non mi era mai capitato di dover riavviare il pc 3 volte in un giorno

 

questo mi era sfuggito

hai attivato lo swap?

----------

## klaimath

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*    *k.gothmog wrote:*   no. dipende dal gestore della memoria di Linux
> 
> è tutto normale 
> 
> come tutto normale ? non mi era mai capitato di dover riavviare il pc 3 volte in un giorno 
> ...

 

si swap attivo e doppio della ram installata (4gb installati e 8GB di swap)

edit: rettifica

Abituato al pc di casa ho scritto la sua caratteristica quando in realtà sono in ufficio.

ram installata su questo pg 1gb e swap attivo da 2gb.

Pardon per l'errore

----------

## federico

E' un po' che non va piu' "di moda" la swap doppia della ram installata, ma non penso sia questo il problema.

Federico

----------

## randomaze

Con top si può fare anche l'ordinamento dei processi in base alla ram usata.

Cerca il colpevole  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

lo swap deve essere attivo anche a livello kernel. c'è quel supporto?

P.S.: la dimensione consigliata per lo swap che va bene nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è 256 MB

----------

## makoomba

ma il riavvio lo fai perchè la macchina diventa inutilizzabile ?

----------

## federico

Probabilmente hai qualche processo che si inchioda perche' in linea di massima una macchina linux va spenta solo quando si cambia il kernel  :Smile:  federico

----------

## klaimath

 *federico wrote:*   

> E' un po' che non va piu' "di moda" la swap doppia della ram installata, ma non penso sia questo il problema.
> 
> Federico

 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> lo swap deve essere attivo anche a livello kernel. c'è quel supporto?
> 
> P.S.: la dimensione consigliata per lo swap che va bene nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è 256 MB

 

In effetti è una stupidata mia che uno di sti giorni piallo definitivamente ma il problema non è li dato che ho provato anche a fare un'altra partizione da 256MB, lasciando solo quella, senza che ci siano stati cambiamenti.

Se intendi questo si

```

[*] Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap)

```

altri mi pare non ci siano.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Con top si può fare anche l'ordinamento dei processi in base alla ram usata.
> 
> Cerca il colpevole 

 

Infatti il problema è appunto questo, mi spiace non essere riuscito a spiegarlo meglio.

Ad esempio alla fine di questo post dovrò riavviare perchè ho il 2% di memoria libera e vado trmendamente a lento.

Con top vedo:

127MB occupati da Amarok che è chiuso da 2 ore

300MB e passa occupati da 11 istanze di Firefox; chiuso da un pezzo e sto usando konqueror

ecc con altre applicazioni che avevo aperto prima ma che sono chiuse da minimo 30minuti.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ma il riavvio lo fai perchè la macchina diventa inutilizzabile ?

 

Esatto. Arrivo con solo il 2% di memoria libera, o meno, e devo riavviare perchè non si muove nulla.

Ho controllato i vari file di configurazione ma pare tutto ok; la swap anche se esagerata è al suo posto, il tmpfs idem e tutto il resto pare andare correttamente.

Killando kdm e riavviandolo non risolvo molto visto che libera circa il 20% di risorse.

Ultima cosa. Il kernel è il 2.6.17-r7 di Gentoo.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## federico

e killando i processi di firefox e amarok ?

Fede

----------

## klaimath

 *federico wrote:*   

> e killando i processi di firefox e amarok ?
> 
> Fede

 

non succede niente ... ora provo a cambiare i banchi di ram

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## .:chrome:.

usa kill -9

e cambiare la RAM non servirà, perché come hai detto tu stesso è un problema di software

----------

## Kernel78

 *klaimath wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   e killando i processi di firefox e amarok ?
> 
> Fede 
> 
> non succede niente ... ora provo a cambiare i banchi di ram
> ...

 

In che senso non succede niente ? non vengono killati e li vedi sempre con top che occupano risorse ? vengono killati ma la ram non viene liberata e il sistema resta inutilizzabile ? come li killi ? kill <pid> o kill -9 <pid> ?

----------

## klaimath

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> usa kill -9
> 
> e cambiare la RAM non servirà, perché come hai detto tu stesso è un problema di software

 

infatti non è servito cambiare la ram.

provato anche kill -9 ma niente

----------

## klaimath

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*    *federico wrote:*   e killando i processi di firefox e amarok ?
> 
> Fede 
> 
> non succede niente ... ora provo a cambiare i banchi di ram
> ...

 

provato sia kill <pid> che kill -9 <pid> ma in entrambi i casi il processo scompare ma la ram non viene liberata

----------

## Kernel78

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> provato sia kill <pid> che kill -9 <pid> ma in entrambi i casi il processo scompare ma la ram non viene liberata

 

Ok, ma come ti hanno detto è normale su linux che la memoria libera risulti pochissima, se stai cercando di ottenere da free una cospiqua quantità di memoria libera fai prima a pathcarti il kernel  :Laughing: 

Dopo averli killati se scompaiono top segnala altri processi che occupano ram o no ? se non ci sono processi che occupano ram il problema devi cercarlo altrove...

----------

## .:chrome:.

tanto per tagliare la testa al toro, non è che ci posteresti l'output del comando free?

----------

## klaimath

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> tanto per tagliare la testa al toro, non è che ci posteresti l'output del comando free?

 

questo subito dopo il riavvio. tra un'oretta posto la tragedia

```

klaimath@morpheus:~$ free

total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1036096     280716     755380          0       8956     163984

-/+ buffers/cache:     107776     928320

Swap:       522104          0     522104

klaimath@morpheus:~$

```

Saluti

AdrianoLast edited by klaimath on Fri Sep 08, 2006 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## klaimath

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   provato sia kill <pid> che kill -9 <pid> ma in entrambi i casi il processo scompare ma la ram non viene liberata 
> 
> Ok, ma come ti hanno detto è normale su linux che la memoria libera risulti pochissima, se stai cercando di ottenere da free una cospiqua quantità di memoria libera fai prima a pathcarti il kernel 
> 
> Dopo averli killati se scompaiono top segnala altri processi che occupano ram o no ? se non ci sono processi che occupano ram il problema devi cercarlo altrove...

 

Certo che è normale, questo lo so. La cosa anormale è che ogni tot mi costringa a riavviare per liberare la memoria.

Mi sa che hai ragione. Il problema non credo sia nel installazione di linux ma da altre parti. Il lato positivo è che se risulta troppo palloso da risolvere mi faccio dare un altro pc  :Smile: 

P.S. Che patch dici ?

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## .:chrome:.

subito dopo il riavvio hai tutto lo swap pieno?

c'è qualcosa che non va

non è che ti sei dimenticato di formattare lo swap?

----------

## Bionicle

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> subito dopo il riavvio hai tutto lo swap pieno?
> 
> c'è qualcosa che non va
> 
> non è che ti sei dimenticato di formattare lo swap?

 

La swap all'avvio é vuota solo che la colonna dei nomi che é spostata.

klaimath: prova a prendere una nuova versione del kernel e se hai tempo ricrea una configurazione base, così dopo puoi escludere che sia il kernel a gestire male la memoria.

----------

## Kernel78

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> La cosa anormale è che ogni tot mi costringa a riavviare per liberare la memoria.
> 
> 

 

No, ti costringe a riavviare per un motivo non meglio identificato ... 

come fai a sostenere che devi liberare memoria se non ci sono programmi che usano ram e se sai che non ti puoi aspettare di vedere la ram non usata come pretendi di liberarla ?

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> P.S. Che patch dici ?
> 
> 

 

Ironizzavo sul fatto che, visto che il kernel si alloca tutta la ram, se vuoi vederla libera devi scriverti una patch che modifichi il comportamento del kernel in modo che non allochi preventivamente la ram.

----------

## GiRa

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> klaimath@morpheus:~$ free
> ...

 

Scusa: di cosa ti lamenti con 107MB di ram occupata? Mi sa che devi documentarti sul caching!

La RAM costa cara quindi è meglio occuparla il più possibile!

Il tuo PC rallenta per un'altro motivo.

----------

## =DvD=

Ma tu sei costretto a riavviare peche' rallenta tutto o solo perche' vedi la "ram a zero"?

----------

## klaimath

Scusatemi tutti.

Ieri dopo aver fatto questo post mi è arrivata una tegola lavorativa sul gruppone e ho dovuto badare a quella.

Dunque l'indicazione della ram che ho mostrato qualche post sopra si riferisce a computer APPENA ACCESO e per questo è tutta libera, mentre dopo un'ora circa di utilizzo ho questa situazione.

Cerco di impaginarla meglio.

```

klaimath@nabucco-donosor:~$ free

                   total        used          free  shared      buffers    cached

Mem:       1036868   1022346       14522          0      77160     506552

-/+ buffers/cache:     170220     866648

Swap:      2096440            0    2096440

```

A questo punto devo riavviare perchè solo ad aprire un programma come konqueror ci mette qualcosa come diversi minuti.

Si ho provato diversi kernel sia vanilla che gentoo ma non cambia di una virgola e la swap è formattata, anche se si vedeva male come impaginazione (scusate) e attiva.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Dunque l'indicazione della ram che ho mostrato qualche post sopra si riferisce a computer APPENA ACCESO e per questo è tutta libera, mentre dopo un'ora circa di utilizzo ho questa situazione.

 

La cosa anomala, relativamente al to problema, e' che la swap non viene utilizzata (ma viene vista), il che mi farebbe pensare che la colpa possa essere di qualcos'altro.

Stai usando LDFLAGS particolari?

Prelinking?

La configurazione del kernel?

Su quest'ultimo punto, supponendo possa esserci qualche opzione particolarmente esoterica che hai selezionato, un tentativo che potresti fare e' quello di configurare un kernel con genkernel e provare con quello.

----------

## kueitao

Torno al forum di tanto in tanto e accade di trovare sempre qualcuno preoccupato (1) perché l'utilizzo medio della CPU risulta essere molto minore del 100% oppure (2) perché l'utilizzo medio della RAM è invece prossimo al 100%...

Sul primo FALSO problema ho scritto più volte, per esempio vedi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3498325-highlight-.html#3498325 e soprattutto altro mio post più avanti (sullo stesso thread).

Sul secondo FALSO problema ho scritto diverse volte e per esteso ho spiegato i meccanismi interni al kernel che gestiscono i diversi tipi logici di memoria allocata ai processi utente e allo stesso kernel per le sue strutture dati. (Purtroppo non riesco a trovare qualche link come ho fatto sopra ed inizio a pensare che si trattava di qualche altro forum...)

In estrema sintesi: qualcuno ha già scritto che un utilizzo prossimo al 100% è normale... Io aggiungo che non solo è NORMALE ma è anche frutto di un utilizzo INTELLIGENTE ed EFFICIENTE da parte del kernel di una risorsa (RAM) che è sempre troppo poca e costosa.

Il kernel implementa i cosidetti "principi di località fisico-temporale" e di "caching logico". Si ipotizza che i processi dell'utente, come anche i vari "kernel execution paths" (sta più o meno per "percorsi di esecuzione nel/del kernel") riferiranno prima o poi (più prima che poi!) nel tempo le stesse strutture dati già manipolate nel recente passato in lettura e/o scrittura e soprattutto porzioni di dati "prossime" alle precedenti. Quindi mantenere tali informazioni in RAM, quando di questa ne rimane a sufficienza per le altre esigenze dell'intero sistema in quel "frame temporale", è cosa buona e saggia. 

Per coloro a cui non fosse ancora chiaro si propone un esempio tra i tanti possibili... Una buona fetta di RAM è usata per la cosidetta "Page Cache". Questa è solo una delle diverse zone logiche di memoria gestite dal kernel in modo intelligente ed efficiente per conto dei felici (!) utenti di sistema Linux. L'obiettivo di questa cache è quella di minimizzare l'I/O conservando in RAM quei dati per i quali con buona probabilità il kernel sarebbe

costretto ad accedere su hard disk. Immagino che tutti sappiano come l'I/O su dischi sia decine di volte più lento di quello su RAM. 

Ovviamente il precedente meccanismo ("Page Cache") è solo una tra le diverse strategie implementate in Linux che similmente allocano in qualche modo quantità di memoria fisica per contribuire, di concerto a tutti gli altri sottosistemi, a rendere il nostro kernel preferito così performante.

Per completezza aggiungo che Linux possiede anche un ottimo sistema di "Page Frame Reclaiming" per liberare e rendere disponibili per futuro utilizzo quelle aree di memoria che di volta in volta ritiene non sia più conveniente mantenere dedicate a specifici compiti.

Spero di essere stato chiaro. Purtroppo in questa sede non è facile approfondire maggiormente.

Buon divertimento.

fabio de francesco

----------

## randomaze

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> Spero di essere stato chiaro. Purtroppo in questa sede non è facile approfondire maggiormente.

 

Da quello che ho capito il problema, anche se inizialmente imputato alla ram, e' da qualche altra parte...

----------

## !equilibrium

imposta in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
vm.drop_caches=3
```

così vedi cosa effettivamente ti occupa la RAM (sempre che ci sia qualcosa che la occupi)

----------

## kueitao

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> imposta in /etc/sysctl.conf:
> 
> ```
> vm.drop_caches=3
> ```
> ...

 

Forse fai prima con:

```
echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
```

Posta l'output di due (uno prima della precedente operazione e il secondo dopo): 

```
cat /proc/meminfo
```

Aggiungi anche l'output della utility "top".

EDIT: Lascia perdere "top", per il controllo che voglio fare meglio "ps aux".

Ovviamente quanto sopra deve essere eseguito dopo che il sistema inizia a rallentare vistosamente.

fabio

----------

## kueitao

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *kueitao wrote:*   Spero di essere stato chiaro. Purtroppo in questa sede non è facile approfondire maggiormente. 
> 
> Da quello che ho capito il problema, anche se inizialmente imputato alla ram, e' da qualche altra parte...

 

Devo chiedere scusa. La prima lettura è stata (troppo) veloce e condizionata immediatamente dall'idea che chi ha aperto il thread fosse semplicemente preoccupato per aver osservato un utilizzo della RAM prossimo al 100% senza peraltro rilevare nessun reale problema nell'uso della macchina.

Invece sembra che qualcosa non funzioni e spero che si possa rilevare con i comandi che ho consigliato nel post precedente.

Le condizioni che possono portare alla situazione descritta, cioè ad un rallentamento estremo con potenziale blocco di qualsiasi operazione, non sono poi molti:

1) Esaurimento di RAM (+ SWAP).

2) Errori di programmazione del kernel.

3) Guasti hardware.

La prima categoria è immediatamente riconoscibile come ricordato sopra. 

La seconda categoria può necessitare di una ricerca più complessa che arriva fino alla revisione del codice. In questo secondo caso è necessario che l'utente fornisca una serie di informazioni che probabilmente non è in grado di reperire. Al limite l'output di SysReq-P e SysReq-T sarebbe già un ottimo inizio. Per questa eventualità ricordo che l'output delle precedenti "System Requests" viene registrato generalmente in /var/log/messages e si può operare da questo file verso il forum con un semplice copa-incolla.

Per i guasti hardware... Dio ci salvi!

Saluti.

fabio

----------

## klaimath

 *kueitao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da quello che ho capito il problema, anche se inizialmente imputato alla ram, e' da qualche altra parte...
> 
> Devo chiedere scusa. La prima lettura è stata (troppo) veloce e condizionata immediatamente dall'idea che chi ha aperto il thread fosse semplicemente preoccupato per aver osservato un utilizzo della RAM prossimo al 100% senza peraltro rilevare nessun reale problema nell'uso della macchina.
> ...

 

Ciao Fabio mi fa piacere questo tuo post visto che il precedente mi aveva un pò fatto storcere il naso.

Dunque il problema penso di averlo individuato nel punto 3 che hai descritto in quanto prima, in occasione del ennesimo riavvio, ho avuto dei messaggi strani ed un improvviso kernel panic che mi hanno indirizzato verso il bios del pc con conseguente controllo delle impostazioni.

Tralasciando il fatto che Lunedi mattina scendo dai "TECNICI" (notare la maiuscola) e li prendo per il collo ... che sto pc è overcloccato e configurato alla vincere vinceremo potevano anche dirlo ... il problema penso che risieda proprio nei banchi di ram ed in particolare in quello a 400Mhz.

Aprendo il computer ho trovato, assieme a 20kg di polvere, 2 banchi da 512MB uno a 333Mhz e uno a 400Mhz. Di per se questo non vorrebbe dire nulla perchè una mobo un dual channel (correggetemi se sbaglio) dovrebbe settare per entrambe la stessa frequenza. Il problema è che il banco a 400Mhz non passa il memtest.

Ora sto usando il pc con solo 512MB da circa 2 ore e non riscontro i problemi che riscontravo prima ma anzi va meglio pur avendo la metà di memoria.

Potrei anche mettere il tag [RISOLTO] ma preferisco aspettare Lunedi sera in modo da lavorare almeno una giornata con 1GB di memoria sicuramente funzionante e di pari frequenza.

Già che ci siamo approfitto della vostra gentilezza per chiedere un consiglio.

Ho un portatile con su installato Gentoo (vecchio Acer Aspire 1400XV) e per gestire meglio la memoria uso questa impostazione nel file sysctl.conf

```

vm.swappiness = 25

```

in modo da ridurre al minimo gli accessi al disco e liberare tutta la ram possibile. Sul desktop per adesso l'ho impostato a 35 ma pensavo di abbassarlo ulteriormente portandolo agli stessi valori del Acer.

Che ne pensate ?

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## kueitao

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Già che ci siamo approfitto della vostra gentilezza per chiedere un consiglio.
> 
> Ho un portatile con su installato Gentoo (vecchio Acer Aspire 1400XV) e per gestire meglio la memoria uso questa impostazione nel file sysctl.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il mio consiglio è di non modificare il valore di default che generalmente è 60. Almeno non discostarti di oltre il 20% (in valore assoluto). Un valore minimo di 40 potrebbe funzionare bene nel tuo caso (forse però per motivi diversi da quelli che credi). In ogni caso questo valore è soggetto a verifica sul campo...

Questo numero entra nel computo della "swap tendency" secondo una funzione che tiene conto di un altro paio di parametri per modificare sensibilmente il comportamento del "Page Frame Reclaiming Algorithm", in particolare riguardo alla "tendenza" a recuperare pagine di memoria operando copie in area swap e/o sincronizzando il file system liberando "page cache".

Credo che la eventuale suddetta modifica dovrebbe essere operata solo a seguito di completa comprensione delle diverse implicazioni oltre che dopo avere effettivamente misurato (con gli opportuni strumenti di profiling) l'eventuale aumento di efficienza del sistema nelle condizioni di suo carico tipico. Tra l'altro esistono anche altri parametri (pure manipolabili tramite scrittura sui files della directory /proc/sys/vm) che incidono profondamente sulla gestione del "virtual memory subsystem" e di cui si dovrebbe tenere conto in un quadro più generale e complesso.

Purtroppo ciò che vuoi ottenere, cioè con tue parole "ridurre al minimo gli accessi al disco e liberare tutta la RAM possibile", è una contraddizione in termini: La RAM è liberata tanto più le pagine di tipo "swappable" sono copiate su disco in area swap come anche quante più pagine di tipo "syncable" sono sincronizzate con l'immagine su disco... 

Cheers.

fabio de francesco

PS.: Dai un paio di legnate ai quei tizi che ti hanno installato i due diversi banchi di memoria senza verificarne il corretto funzionamento con un "memtest" prima di consegnare la macchina.

----------

## GiRa

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Scusatemi tutti.
> 
> Dunque l'indicazione della ram che ho mostrato qualche post sopra si riferisce a computer APPENA ACCESO e per questo è tutta libera, mentre dopo un'ora circa di utilizzo ho questa situazione.
> 
> Cerco di impaginarla meglio.
> ...

 

RIPETO! Il problema è un altro!!! Hai solo 170220 byte di RAM fisica occupata dai processi!!

----------

## kueitao

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> RIPETO! Il problema è un altro!!! Hai solo 170220 byte di RAM fisica occupata dai processi!!

 

Ripeti inutilmente. Se ne è accorto!

Ha già spiegato che il "memory test" mostra problemi con uno dei due banchi: il problema è dovuto all'hardware.

Please, rileggi con maggiore attenzione l'ultimo post di Adriano (klaimath). Il testo che hai quotato (in merito a "swappines") si riferisce ad una domanda su un argomento differente che comunque, per regola e chiarezza, avrebbe dovuto porre in un nuovo thread.

Saluti.

fabio de francesco

----------

## klaimath

Ok tecnici appesi per il collo ad lampione e ram cambiata. Ora funziona tutto bene.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

